# Any suggestions for stopping hair loss/re-growing hair?



## jade (Aug 6, 2013)

My hair has been falling out quite a bit since mid/late June. July was really bad. It seems like it's tapered off in the last couple weeks or so, but my hair is just looking thin, sparse and flat. Especially near the front and top. It has also been much drier and more brittle in the last year or two despite lots of deep conditioning treatments. It doesn't look horrible, but it's really depressing because I've always had fairly thick hair in good condition. It can't be hereditary because everyone else in my family has normal, thick hair. I was initially thinking the hair loss was a result of having the flu, a sinus infection and an 102+ degree fever in late March, but then I found out in July that I'm subclinically hyperthyroid, possibly Graves and doctors are recommending a TT for multi-nodular goiter. I'm not on any medications of any kind at this point. My doctor said my hyperthyroidism is too mild to prescribe anti-thyroid meds. I usually take vitamins including a multiple with iron, D3, Biotin, etc. Is it worth trying something like Rogaine for Women or is it pointless because of my ongoing thyroid problems? Has anyone found something (like a product, supplement...anything...) that actually works to help re-grow hair and improve the condition?

My most recent numbers...
TSH 0.237 (Standard Range 0.400 to 5.500) uU/mL 
Free T3 3.0 (Standard Range 1.8 to 4.6) pg/mL
Free T4 1.2 (Standard Range 0.7 to 1.8) ng/dL


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Ugh, hair loss is one of the most disheartening side effects of thyroid problems, isn't it?

The only thing that worked for me was a supplement called Viviscal and using Nioxin shampoo and conditioner. I used the Viviscal Extra Strength two times a day (morning and night) for about 6 months and then switched to only taking one pill a day for maintenance. It actually worked amazingly fast on stopping my hair loss (it started working in two weeks, I couldn't believe it) and I started seeing regrowth in about 4 months. It did take about a year for the dry, straw-like quality of my hair to improve. 
It's not the cheapest supplement on the market, but it worked for me and I had tried everything under the sun (Maxi Hair, biotin, evening primrose oil, etc.). Good luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jade said:


> My hair has been falling out quite a bit since mid/late June. July was really bad. It seems like it's tapered off in the last couple weeks or so, but my hair is just looking thin, sparse and flat. Especially near the front and top. It has also been much drier and more brittle in the last year or two despite lots of deep conditioning treatments. It doesn't look horrible, but it's really depressing because I've always had fairly thick hair in good condition. It can't be hereditary because everyone else in my family has normal, thick hair. I was initially thinking the hair loss was a result of having the flu, a sinus infection and an 102+ degree fever in late March, but then I found out in July that I'm subclinically hyperthyroid, possibly Graves and doctors are recommending a TT for multi-nodular goiter. I'm not on any medications of any kind at this point. My doctor said my hyperthyroidism is too mild to prescribe anti-thyroid meds. I usually take vitamins including a multiple with iron, D3, Biotin, etc. Is it worth trying something like Rogaine for Women or is it pointless because of my ongoing thyroid problems? Has anyone found something (like a product, supplement...anything...) that actually works to help re-grow hair and improve the condition?
> 
> My most recent numbers...
> TSH 0.237 (Standard Range 0.400 to 5.500) uU/mL
> ...


If you are scheduled for TT surgery, it might be wise to let things be as they are and not take or use any OTC products. Your body is not chemically right at the present time.

Is your TT scheduled?


----------



## jade (Aug 6, 2013)

jenny v said:


> Ugh, hair loss is one of the most disheartening side effects of thyroid problems, isn't it?
> 
> The only thing that worked for me was a supplement called Viviscal and using Nioxin shampoo and conditioner. I used the Viviscal Extra Strength two times a day (morning and night) for about 6 months and then switched to only taking one pill a day for maintenance. It actually worked amazingly fast on stopping my hair loss (it started working in two weeks, I couldn't believe it) and I started seeing regrowth in about 4 months. It did take about a year for the dry, straw-like quality of my hair to improve.
> It's not the cheapest supplement on the market, but it worked for me and I had tried everything under the sun (Maxi Hair, biotin, evening primrose oil, etc.). Good luck!


Hi jenny v. Thanks much for the suggestions. I'm already looking into them


----------



## jade (Aug 6, 2013)

Andros said:


> If you are scheduled for TT surgery, it might be wise to let things be as they are and not take or use any OTC products. Your body is not chemically right at the present time.
> 
> Is your TT scheduled?


Andros, no, I'm not scheduled for surgery at this time. I have a consultation with a surgeon next month so I'll see how things go from there. Since I have very few symptoms besides the hair loss, I'm not in any rush.


----------



## jade (Aug 6, 2013)

For anyone who's had hair loss or thinning prior to having a TT, did your hair problems get better or worse afterward?


----------

